# Chrisman Babies



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

They have a few up for sale:

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html

Cute, cute, cute! :wub: :wub: They have a male for only $1500, which is a steal compared to how the others are priced. 

Enjoy!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

what gorgeous babies!!! :wub: That cutie-pie boy (ready in July) is sho 'nuff pricey!!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

:smheat: I cannot take the cuteness overload :faint: 
If I didn't already have a deposit on a puppy, I'd have to have one of these babies. I love Chrisman's look! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG!!! I want Girl #2!!!!!! I love the music he plays on his puppy page too..lol..im a sucker for those things..lol..

Girl #2 reminds me of my Mia a bit..hehe :wub: :wub: 


I love how the puppies have such a Chrisman look, the big round eyes and baby doll face...the roundess of it all! hahaa.. i just want to squeeze them!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 4 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785786


> OMG!!! I want Girl #2!!!!!! I love the music he plays on his puppy page too..lol..im a sucker for those things..lol..
> 
> Girl #2 reminds me of my Mia a bit..hehe :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


She reminds me of Mia too :wub: Melts my heart :heart: !!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

She does remind me of Mia! Mia's so adorable! We need more pictures of your gorgeous baby! (Whenever you feel a study break coming on) :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't stand the cuteness!!!!! :wub: :wub: Makes me miss Benny's puppy stage! Ok gonna go look at his baby pics now to get my puppy fix LOL!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg they are absolutely adorable. :wub: 

there's a little 6 month boy for just $1500 available now... tempting tempting


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

It's interesting that Chrisman charges a wide range of prices for puppies ($1,500 - $3,500 for male puppy just on that page), I guess based on pedigree and quality. Most other breeders seem to have more or less the same price, a certan range for males, higher for females. If you think about it, variable pricing makes more sense. However, this way of doing it also makes you feel like $1,500 is not as good a "deal" if you want the "best." (They all look cute on the page...wonder if $3,500 one is much much cuter than $1,500 in person.)


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Awwww, how sweet those babies are! 

As a Chrisman owner, I can tell everyone you won't be disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 5 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785978


> It's interesting that Chrisman charges a wide range of prices for puppies ($1,500 - $3,500 for male puppy just on that page), I guess based on pedigree and quality. Most other breeders seem to have more or less the same price, a certan range for males, higher for females. If you think about it, variable pricing makes more sense. However, this way of doing it also makes you feel like $1,500 is not as good a "deal" if you want the "best." (They all look cute on the page...wonder if $3,500 one is much much cuter than $1,500 in person.)[/B]



It is a pedigree thing. If the sire and dam are both champions..I guess he figures into the price how much he spent getting both mom and pop to that point. Training, shows etc. But I think they are all beautiful. Rescues incl. regardless of price.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, is that Moxie? He looks beautiful...my, he looks so serious in his headshot!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks. I haver to send it into the AKC for his registration papers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 4 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785702


> They have a few up for sale:
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> ...


Isn't the $1500 the one named Crackers that one of the members was writing about recently?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 4 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785768


> That cutie-pie boy (ready in July) is sho 'nuff pricey!![/B]


LMAO at "sho 'nuff pricey". Thanks for the laugh! :rofl:

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jun 5 2009, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786019


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 5 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785978





> It's interesting that Chrisman charges a wide range of prices for puppies ($1,500 - $3,500 for male puppy just on that page), I guess based on pedigree and quality. Most other breeders seem to have more or less the same price, a certan range for males, higher for females. If you think about it, variable pricing makes more sense. However, this way of doing it also makes you feel like $1,500 is not as good a "deal" if you want the "best." (They all look cute on the page...wonder if $3,500 one is much much cuter than $1,500 in person.)[/B]



It is a pedigree thing. If the sire and dam are both champions..I guess he figures into the price how much he spent getting both mom and pop to that point. Training, shows etc. But I think they are all beautiful. Rescues incl. regardless of price.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is it really based on pedigree? The boy sired by the Brazilian import doesn't seem to have a champion sire or dam, yet they're asking for $3500. Maybe he's priced higher because his daddy's an import? 

I was under the impression that they price higher the puppies that are more "high in demand" (baby doll heads, lower adult weight, etc.). I remember not too long ago, they had a tiny girl available for $5000. I don't remember who her sire and dam were, but she had a baby doll head and was expected to stay small at maturity. She was gone in a matter of seconds, LOL. 

But then again, I've also seen them price higher the pups with good pedigrees (pups that are sired by one of their more famous dogs), so maybe it's an either/or thing?

By the way, that Brazilian import is freaking GORGEOUS!!! :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jun 5 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786095


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 4 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785702





> They have a few up for sale:
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> ...


Isn't the $1500 the one named Crackers that one of the members was writing about recently?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, that is the same little guy! Well, not *so* little anymore...he's 5.5 months old.  I don't know why they wouldn't update his photo.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i dont know for sure why there are price variations but if i have to guess, i would think it is a combination of pedigree + size (estimated adult size.)

i know Chrisman's look is on the smaller end of the standard..but if there are pups that are estimated to be bigger, they probably take it into account and adjust price accordingly.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 5 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786176


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jun 5 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786095





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 4 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785702





> They have a few up for sale:
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> ...


Isn't the $1500 the one named Crackers that one of the members was writing about recently?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, that is the same little guy! Well, not *so* little anymore...he's 5.5 months old.  I don't know why they wouldn't update his photo.
[/B][/QUOTE]

i dont think they need to update photos on their site all the time. esp a well known breeder like Chrisman who is very busy. Many breeders dont even post pics of their available pups on the website. Not to mention there are many who steal these pictures and use it as their own w/o permission from the rightful owner. That is just the nature of the internet. If someone is a serious buyer, they should contact the breeder and request photos specifically.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I was just looking at those pictures today. There are times (like now) that I really think about getting a second little one. When I take Ava to my parents house, she adores their little Yorkie, Sabrina. Make me wonder how she would like having another one around at my place all the time. I am on the fence. I have had such health issues with little Ava in her short life (2.5 years) that I fear it would happen again with another dog.


----------

